

Ask HN: Which sites are there for idea sharing and brainstorming? - anujkk

1)Do you know any website that allows you to share your ideas(business ideas,web app idea etc), organize them and let you brainstorm it with other users to improve the idea? Basically something that works like sourceforge.net but limited only to ideas, not its implementation.<p>2)Do you think there is a need of some new web application for this?<p>3)What features would you like to have in such application?
======
craigkerstiens
There's a couple of similar sites that exist. They're lighter on the features
of brainstorming, but I could see both easily expanding to have these types of
features.

The first: <http://www.startedby.com> is specifically for throwing out ideas
and starting to converse on them. It's very much for getting an idea out there
and beginning to coordinate with others on it.

The second: <http://www.builditwith.me> is a bit larger and for the latter
part of the idea stages. It seems the ideas are usually defined and its people
looking to connect with the opposing skill set either designer or developer of
what they need.

Obviously there's definitely a need, the hard part is how do you target and
what features do you offer. Are you targeting a technical or non-technical
crowd. Are you hoping to focus more on the idea process, or helping connect
others that already have the idea but can't execute?

~~~
anujkk
Basically as per my idea(what I want from such sites), the focus should be on
-

1\. Validating and improving the idea through feedbacks, discussions,
brainstorming, etc.

2\. Maintaining a wiki/document repository for idea and its execution related
planning i.e. Feature List, Designs, Marketing Strategies, Technical
Architecture etc.

3\. Connecting various people who can execute the idea through some startup or
may be an open source project - Developers, Designers, Entrepreneurs etc. This
can be done through twitter like system "Follow Idea" as
"Developer/Designer/etc"

4\. Encourage those who implemented the idea to share it with group.

The system should improve the raw idea to an extent so that it can be
practically executed by those who are interested.

------
sandipagr
<http://shapea.com> (I am the founder) is trying to do this. We are currently
in beta (though you can sign in publicly). The main goal of Shapea is to help
validate your startup ideas and one of the thing we do is allow you to share
your ideas and get feedback from the community. Would love to hear what you
think about it.

~~~
anujkk
Hi, I signed up for your site. It is nice but my idea about such sites are
little different. What I usually see are sites that let you post an idea and
get feedback from other members. For example -

<http://www.halfbakery.com> <http://www.globalideasbank.org>
<http://www.whynot.net/> <http://www.creativitypool.com/>
<http://ideaaday.org/>

Your site does the same but also allows landing pages and beta signups.

Here are some of the features I want in an idea sharing site -

1\. Idea submission (It exists)

2\. Feedback (It exists)

3\. Ratings - up/down votes(It exists)

4\. Brainstorming - A chat room/FB wall/discussion board/google
wave/Whiteboard like features where members can easily do brainstorming with
other interested members.

5\. Document Repository(Wiki Style) - For things like Feature List, Proposed
UX/UI Design pics, business plan, etc.

6\. List of Interested Developers,Designers,etc. (Followers)

7\. List of implementation - Links of actual implementation of idea.

and many such things...the goal should be to allow users to share, validate,
improve, document ideas and keep track of interested developers, designers,
etc and implementations.

It should be in a manner that if someone likes the idea and wants to implement
it he can quickly access all the available information to do it.

~~~
sandipagr
Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate it.

> 4\. Brainstorming - A chat room/FB wall/discussion board/google
> wave/Whiteboard like features where members can easily do brainstorming with
> other interested members.

I have been thinking about it but just haven't been able to come up with a
best way to do it. Would you like to talk sometime about it?

> 5\. Document Repository(Wiki Style) - For things like Feature List, Proposed
> UX/UI Design pics, business plan, etc.

I will be pushing an update soon that will allow one to add different
information about your ideas. It won't support attached documents yet but will
allow one to better manage the researched information.

> 6\. List of Interested Developers,Designers,etc. (Followers)

This is in the works actually.

> 7\. List of implementation - Links of actual implementation of idea.

There is an example in the site already where a user got feedback on the idea,
implemented it and then shared the implementation link in the comments. I
agree it's different than what you are proposing.

Again, let me know if you would like to talk sometime.

~~~
anujkk
Sure. We can talk about this. I would think more about these features and let
you know about it.

